# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  جستجو در بانک اطلاعات اکسس به وسیله ی ویژوال بیسیک

## mahdivita

سلام
من این برنامه رو نوشتم میخوام با استفاده از textboxزیر دکمه ی جستجوی توی برنامم بتونم جستجو رو  انجام بدم لطفا کمک کنید
http://www.up2www.com/uploads/1362769646161.rar

----------


## m2011kh

متأسفانه امشب فرصت کافی ندارم ولی این چیزایی که میگم کافیه تا بتونی بنویسی:
روش اول:استفاده از خود اکسس که الان حضور ذهن ندارم در این مورد توضیح بدم

یکی هم خودتون کدشو بنویسید:
اول به رکورد اول برید و به تعداد رکورد ها یک حلقه ایجاد کنید و از رکورد اول تا آخر چک کنید ببینید مقدار رکورد با تکست باکستون مطابقت داره یا نه اگه داره که حلقه رو متوقف کنید و نتیجه رو اعلام کنید.

شب خوش

MMD

----------


## mahdivita

از این راحت تر هم میشه 
فردا اگه فرصت کردین بررسی کنین 
ممنون

----------


## ho3ein.3ven

سلام .
هیچ وقت اسم فیلد های دیتابیس رو که می خوای وارد کنید از کاراکتر فاصله استفاده نکن.
اسم فیلد number student را به number_student تغییر بده و کد های زیر رو بنویس :

Private Sub Command5_Click()
A.Recordset.MoveFirst
A.Recordset.Find ("number_student='" & search.Text & "'")
If A.Recordset.EOF = True Then
MsgBox "ãæÌæÏ äíÓÊ"
End If
End Sub

----------


## mahdivita

من تو بانکم اسمشو عوض کردم توی ویژوال هم تغییرات رو روی اشیا دادم اما نشد کدمم برای این قسمت اینه:

Private Sub Command5_Click()

A.Recordset.MoveFirst
A.Recordset.Find "number_student=" '_&search.text&"'"
A.Recordset.MoveNext
If A.Recordset.EOF = True Then
MsgBox "ãæÌæÏ äíÓÊ"
End If
End Sub

----------


## ho3ein.3ven

پروژه ویرایش شده ضمیمه شد.
STUDENT.zip

----------


## mahdivita

سلام
خیلی ممنون از اینکه وقت گذاشتین 
اگه میشه sql رو هم یه بررسی کنید   کدش توی باتن جستجو براساسsqlهست
ممنون

----------


## ho3ein.3ven

سلام . 
دقیق منظورتون رو نفهمیدم. جستجو که الان درست کار میکنه.
مشکلتون کجاست ؟

----------


## mahdivita

الان درست هست و هیچ مشکلی نداره اما من تو برنامم دو مدل جستجو داشتم یه دونه معمولی و یه دونه هم با sqlکه گوشه ی سمت راست پایین دکمش هست شما معمولی رو درست کردین اما sqlالان درست نیست SQlهم براساس همون تکست باکس باید جستجو کنه فقط باید کدش رو با SQLبنویسید



تو برنامه برین متوجه میشین

بازم ممنون

----------


## ho3ein.3ven

ضمیمه شد

STUDENT.zip

موفق باشید

----------


## sahebm2

سلام
دوستان من میخوام متن یک تکست(text1.text) رو در یک ستون از جدول جستجو کنم
میخوام در ستون name and family یک اسم رو جستجو کنم و بعد اشاره گر اون سطر رو نشون بده(انتخاب بشه)

----------

